# Do you use a professional groomer?



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

I haven't been getting my pug bathed as often as I should because I just can't afford the groomer that often. Our tub is totally unsuitable for bathing him, and I'm afraid he'd hurt himself (he has some special needs). I've been thinking about using the bathing station at our local Pet Smart instead. What about you?


----------



## imjennwhoareyou (Sep 10, 2006)

Well I am a professional groomer and that really all depends. What kind of special needs are you talking about? Many people I know bathe their animals at home, and many people also bring their dogs in for grooming. It really all depends on the individual situation.


----------



## toniaxp (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont use a professional groomer you can do it all at home with a little practice and reading on proper techniques.


----------



## SpottedDog (Sep 27, 2006)

We used to take our dogs to Pet Smart, and Max is a very sweet dog. The lady cut him in the stomach so we never went back, and they banned our dog Eddie because he's big.. and he moves around too much, so now we do it ourselves. (I can't say they always turn out pretty, though!)


----------



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

We take ours to a professional local groomer.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I bathe all of my dogs at home, although I work for a professional groomer. Actually, it is a vet/groomer/boarding place all combined, but I work in the grooming/kennels. 
The baths there are about 18.50$ for a small bath, nail trim, ear clean, brush out. and anal glands expressed if needed. 


What kind of problems does your Pug have? We may be able to help you sort them out.


----------



## mrbingley (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a toy poodle, and through books and websites, I'm learning how to groom him myself. It takes a lot of time, but it's much cheaper and a great bonding experience


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Sister, the pet bathing station sounds like a good choice, the tub should be a good height, they should have towels and dryers etc available and it should not cost as much as if a groomer did him. There is no big deal to bathing a pug, why not try that route and see how it works out? Even though I was a professional groomer, I am all for people doing their own grooming if they can. You may want to get a lesson from your vet about the anal glands though. good luck.


----------



## jerseyguy (Nov 6, 2006)

*I prefer the DIY method*

I like to do it myself. It's obviously cheaper with proper instruction. I found this great site that has free video demonstrations. So it makes it much easier to DIY.


----------

